# Remote trigger



## Mick (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi all. I need to buy a couple of triggers for my wildlife stuff for a 1DX. Needs to be able to take the bad weather i go out in. All its for is wildlife not any studio work. I have seen lots of variants of cheap stuff on ebay and the net. Pocketwizard seems the best but theres so many variations.

thanks
mick


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 26, 2015)

Not aware of any weather-sealed remote triggers. I use a hähnel Giga T Pro II with my 1D X.


----------



## Dekaner (Apr 26, 2015)

I'd suggest a PocketWizard in a modified Pelican Case. Perhaps head over to your local marine supply store for ideas. Here is a site that describes what I had in mind: http://www.fuertecases.com/wireseal_install.html .


----------



## anthonyd (Apr 27, 2015)

If you are going to consider the DIY option for the weather sealing, look up oogoo. It's pretty much cheap silicone (the stuff that smells like vinegar, not the GE silicon II), mixed with common cooking corn starch that results in a quick setting, hand molding substance that you can use to create a flexible, water proof layer over anything. It will not look professional, unless you have a lot of experience with it, but on the functionality department it's very hard to beat.


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 27, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/Phottix-Wireless-Timer-Shutter-Release/dp/B006JPV126/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1430106845&sr=8-3&keywords=phottix+wireless

I use this one. I don't believe it is waterproof, but if you wrap a sandwich baggy around it, it will be just fine more often than not. 

The only complaint I have is that the one button occasionally is triggered in my bag... and the battery isn't dead, but it isn't as good as it could be.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Apr 27, 2015)

jdramirez said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Phottix-Wireless-Timer-Shutter-Release/dp/B006JPV126/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1430106845&sr=8-3&keywords=phottix+wireless
> 
> I use this one. I don't believe it is waterproof, but if you wrap a sandwich baggy around it, it will be just fine more often than not.
> 
> The only complaint I have is that the one button occasionally is triggered in my bag... and the battery isn't dead, but it isn't as good as it could be.


I have phottix products are they just work fine, tough they're not weather sealed.


----------

